# Internetfreigabe



## Lilly (19. Jul 2007)

Hallo!
Mein Chef hat mit die Aufgabe gegeben unser Internetbistro umzustruckturieren, bis lang war es so wenn man eine URL eingegeben hat kam ein login mit username und passwort. Da alle Mitarbeiter aus meiner Firma an diesen Rechnern ins Internet können musste immer ein Auzubi da sein der ihnen das Internet freischaltet. Nun soll ich einen Internetfreigabe mit Java programmieren. Also das auf dem einen Rechner von dem Azubi alle Rechner aufgelistet sind und er dann nur noch mit Mausklick Internet freigeben oder sperren kann.

Meine Idee dazu ich steuer die Rechner über ihre IP Adresse an. Nur ich weiß nicht so ganz vie ich den login umgehen könnte.
Wär super wenn ihr mir ein paar Denkanstöße dazu gegen könntet weil ich komm irgendwie nicht weiter, brauch auch kein Skript oder so nur die theoretische Idee dazu...

Vieln Dank

Lg Lilly


----------



## Jonnsn (19. Jul 2007)

könnte man das nicht vlt einfach via UltraVNC oder ähnlichem regeln? also fernsteuern?
außerdem gibts dazu doch auch schon ne menge software (gut -ob kostenlose weiss ich nicht).
in java jedenfalls - müssen wohl die experten her ;-)


----------



## thE_29 (19. Jul 2007)

Da müsste man einen Proxy programmieren


----------



## madboy (19. Jul 2007)

Doppelpost. Anderer ist hier: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=52898


----------

